# lost username/password for Comtrend CT-536+



## Corcor130 (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah, first of all sorry if this is in the wrong category i couldn't figure out which to put it in. but i've had this router for about a year now and i've never really thought about port forwarding until i wanted to host my own server of a game called tibia. but port forwarding isn't my problem YET . i need to find out how to reset my username/password for my dsl router which is stated above, a wireless Comtrend CT-536+. i've tried the defaults admin/admin and admin/1234 but none work so i'm guessing my parents must of changed it when they got it. i'm not so tech-smart but i follow directions pretty well. i've gone to their website to try to find a phone number to contact them but i've came up empty. i've also searched for a pinhole to reset my router but have found none, and browsing the web it has seemed like others can't either so i guess i'm one of the lucky few who can't just simply press a button. anyway, any help at all I will appreciate..


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Corcor130! 

Maybe you can try to enter the default password for the router again, which is admin/admin or admin/1234. also try to check for the reset button, it might be small button at the side or at the bottom of the screen. Otherwise you might want to contact the Comtrend on how to reset the router again, by sending the mail at this page: *Comtrend Support Contact*



I'm afraid we can't assist you further on this issue, as the forum rules clearly mentioned:



> *NETWORK RESTRICTIONS
> 
> We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent his company network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator. Again we have no ability to assess the user's intent.
> 
> ...


For more info on forum rules, refer to this: *Forum Rules*


----------

